
Google-Landmarks: A New Dataset and Challenge for Landmark Recognition - thecodeboy
https://research.googleblog.com/2018/03/google-landmarks-new-dataset-and.html
======
mkl
Looks like we here in picturesque New Zealand may have more landmarks than
Africa and the Middle East combined!

More seriously, I didn't see anything about the providence or license of the
pictures, or how they ended up in this collection. The Kaggle competition data
doesn't seem to contain the actual photos, just links.

~~~
bprosnitz
The photos might be from contributions on Google maps, which users grant
rights to Google.

------
anomie31
When will they release their recaptcha datasets, and their voice datasets? I'm
really happy to see this, but I feel like we're being tossed crumbs here.

------
biehl
I wonder if it is data from Ingress?

~~~
zamber
If there are trash bins marked as landmarks then it's Ingress.

